# Christianity and BGLOs (Greek Org)



## preciouslove0x (Feb 9, 2011)

What is your opinion? Can you be a Christian and serve God fully AND be in a Black Greek-Lettered Organization?


----------



## nissi (Feb 9, 2011)

I personally don't believe so, based on what I know about the Word concerning idolatry.  As I understand them, most BGLOs have some other deity (not the Lord Jesus) that they are professing loyalty to in the name of the organization. But check this out, and I will look for the other website and update if I can find it...

EX-Cast Episode 11 - Gail Gray
We are discussing Greek Letter Organizations and Secret Societies in this installment and how it affects the life of a Christian. We are discussing this with author and former AKA member Gail Gray. 
EX-CAST 

Home - Holy Spirit Speak


----------



## MissErikaM (Feb 10, 2011)

nissi said:


> As I understand them, most BGLOs have some other deity (not the Lord Jesus) that they are professing loyalty to in the name of the organization.


Could you explain this?


----------



## nissi (Feb 10, 2011)

MissErikaM said:


> Could you explain this?



MissErikaM, Well let me qualify by saying I am not Greek (everytime I tried to pledge Delta -- 3 times -- the Lord blocked it), but my mom was an AKA.

Definitely listen to the Podcast by the woman from the link I posted.  She expands upon it when she says that each organization has a "mentor," some Apollo, some Athena, some Minerva.  I know Alphas at my college who followed Egyptian gods like Osiris, god of the dead, etc.

When one of the lines I was going to pledge had one of their crossing over ceremonies (that the public was able to attend), they actually repeated something like, "I vow that I will be loyal to the spirit of Delta for the rest of my life."  It was then that I knew why the Lord had blocked me.  Also something about loyalty to Delta above anything else.

# Exodus 20:3
Thou shalt have no other gods before me.
Exodus 20:2-4 (in Context) Exodus 20 (Whole Chapter)
# Exodus 23:13
And in all things that I have said unto you be circumspect: and make no mention of the name of other gods, neither let it be heard out of thy mouth.
Exodus 23:12-14 (in Context) Exodus 23 (Whole Chapter)
# Deuteronomy 5:7
Thou shalt have none other gods before me.
Deuteronomy 5:6-8 (in Context) Deuteronomy 5 (Whole Chapter)
# Deuteronomy 6:14
Ye shall not go after other gods, of the gods of the people which are round about you;
Deuteronomy 6:13-15 (in Context) Deuteronomy 6 (Whole Chapter) 

The woman on the podcast confirms this when then she said how they were told to say they would serve AKA with all their heart, mind, soul and strength.  That is only reserved for the Lord!

# Deuteronomy 6:5
And thou shalt love the LORD thy God with all thine heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy might.
Deuteronomy 6:4-6 (in Context) Deuteronomy 6 (Whole Chapter) 

# Matthew 22:37
Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind.
Matthew 22:36-38 (in Context) Matthew 22 (Whole Chapter) 

Now how can one give their "all" to God, and then their "all" to a BGLO? So it becomes idolatry.  But listen to the podcast and the other podcast in the other link with the ex-AKA's interview with the ex-Omega.

That is why they must renounce and/or be denounced.  Because like a vow of marriage, they have opened their mouths and pledged their lives to that thing. So then it follows that they must open their mouths to "divorce" the thing they "married".

Let me know if you need more information!


----------



## MissErikaM (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ah. thank you!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 10, 2011)

nissi said:


> I personally don't believe so, based on what I know about the Word concerning idolatry.  As I understand them, most BGLOs have some other deity (not the Lord Jesus) that they are professing loyalty to in the name of the organization. But check this out, and I will look for the other website and update if I can find it...
> 
> EX-Cast Episode 11 - Gail Gray
> We are discussing Greek Letter Organizations and Secret Societies in this installment and how it affects the life of a Christian. We are discussing this with author and former AKA member Gail Gray.
> ...




I totally agree with your posts; they are so on point and shared with such love and God's wisdom.  

You have spoken the truth in your posts with the Word of God to back it up...

God's Word says clearly... 

'No man can serve two masters... for he/she will serve one and hate the other.'

Both of these 'relationships' require a full committment ... a Covenant.  In God there is  no polygamy.  The other has to go.


----------



## nissi (Feb 10, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I totally agree with your posts; they are so on point and shared with such love and God's wisdom.
> 
> You have spoken the truth in your posts with the Word of God to back it up...
> 
> ...



Mz. Shimmie!  You know you are the bomb! Thank you for always keeping things legit around hea!  You represent Him (and us believers) well -- with light and love! Much respect to you Lady!


----------



## softblackcotton (Feb 10, 2011)

@preciouslove0x 

I was almost convinced that I was going to join the Deltas. I really wanted to be one for the sake of having, forced automatic BFFs. I am really happy I decided not to. It always seemed weird the level of dedication and love they had for the organization so quickly.


----------



## Cheleigh (Feb 10, 2011)

I can't speak for other organizations, but not every one professes loyalty to a deity or even has a deity or mentor. Not all profess loyalty to the organization above all else either. But again, I can't speak to other organization's rituals, just my own. There usually is some request of loyalty/support to the organization, I'm guessing though. But that's not unique to GLOs, as the Boy Scouts and other groups have the same. 

I believe that a person can be a GLO member and a Christian fully serving the Lord, just like someone who holds a job, or volunteers with an organization.  It's about priorities, and prioritizing first things first--your walk with God, your family, etc. If you put your GLO above God, then yes, now the GLO has become your god, and it's blasphemous.  Some people do let the social aspects get into their heads. But that's not proscribed or encouraged by the GLO. There are people who've had to make the decision to become inactive from their GLO because it became a stumbling block in their walk--not because of the GLO tenets or rules, but because of their own choices and decisions. I think if you can't keep your priorities in-line, it is wise to take a step back. But for thousands of us, we are able to do just that.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 10, 2011)

nissi said:


> Mz. Shimmie!  You know you are the bomb! Thank you for always keeping things legit around hea!  You represent Him (and us believers) well -- with light and love! Much respect to you Lady!



  I'm learning from you.... 'a lot'.    

When my babygirl was living on campus, she thought that I was being too strict... and I was.    However, I'm sending her what you shared above.  

I appreciate how you shared this.  It speaks to my babygirl's heart.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 10, 2011)

Cheleigh said:


> I can't speak for other organizations, but not every one professes loyalty to a deity or even has a deity or mentor. Not all profess loyalty to the organization above all else either. But again, I can't speak to other organization's rituals, just my own. There usually is some request of loyalty/support to the organization, I'm guessing though. But that's not unique to GLOs, as the Boy Scouts and other groups have the same.
> 
> I believe that a person can be a GLO member and a Christian fully serving the Lord, just like someone who holds a job, or volunteers with an organization.  It's about priorities, and prioritizing first things first--your walk with God, your family, etc. If you put your GLO above God, then yes, now the GLO has become your god, and it's blasphemous.  Some people do let the social aspects get into their heads. But that's not proscribed or encouraged by the GLO. There are people who've had to make the decision to become inactive from their GLO because it became a stumbling block in their walk--not because of the GLO tenets or rules, but because of their own choices and decisions. I think if you can't keep your priorities in-line, it is wise to take a step back. But for thousands of us, we are able to do just that.



I believe 'you' and your personal walk with the Lord.   There *are* those who have a firm foundation in Jesus Christ.  I see you as one who is.   

Although, I may not 'agree' with social clubs,  I just wanted you to know  personally I believe in your faith and love for God.  If I speak against it, it will not be about you.  :Rose:


----------



## nissi (Feb 10, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I'm learning from you.... 'a lot'.
> 
> When my babygirl was living on campus, she thought that I was being too strict... and I was.    However, I'm sending her what you shared above.
> 
> I appreciate how you shared this.  It speaks to my babygirl's heart.



Shimmie, I would be honored if you would share it with her.  One thing I noticed with my fellow college students at that time who were saved and sang with me on the choir (I was just coming into the fold), after they pledged -- they completely lost their fire.  If I could say it bluntly, that demon just snuffed their little light right out.  Almost without exception, the light, the glow, the anointing that you see on folks with Christ on fire in their hearts -- which they had *before *they pledged -- just gone.  

Not to judge, but I can't think of one who is serving the Lord today with any conviction and passion or glory on their lives. We are all in our 40s now and I see them on FB, still having little Greek gatherings and get togethers. And one who back in the day was so destined, so called, so anointed (Ron), shut me completely down when I even mentioned ministry and the promise that was on him when we were in college.  He is an elected official in politics now, and Christ is never even mentioned. That ole demon, if I may say so, took his life in a completely different direction. (Sigh)...oh well... King Jesus still on the throne and it ain't ova!


----------



## nissi (Feb 11, 2011)

Cheleigh said:


> I can't speak for other organizations, but not every one professes loyalty to a deity or even has a deity or mentor. Not all profess loyalty to the organization above all else either. But again, I can't speak to other organization's rituals, just my own. There usually is some request of loyalty/support to the organization, I'm guessing though. But that's not unique to GLOs, as the Boy Scouts and other groups have the same.
> 
> I believe that a person can be a GLO member and a Christian fully serving the Lord, just like someone who holds a job, or volunteers with an organization.  It's about priorities, and prioritizing first things first--your walk with God, your family, etc. If you put your GLO above God, then yes, now the GLO has become your god, and it's blasphemous.  Some people do let the social aspects get into their heads. But that's not proscribed or encouraged by the GLO. There are people who've had to make the decision to become inactive from their GLO because it became a stumbling block in their walk--not because of the GLO tenets or rules, but because of their own choices and decisions. I think if you can't keep your priorities in-line, it is wise to take a step back. But for thousands of us, we are able to do just that.



Having experienced how susceptible and vulnerable people can be spiritually, (hey, even when it comes to hair), always want to fully consider all the spiritual repercussions of certain choices, especially of something so impactful and transforming.  Still appreciate you bringing your insights and experiences to the table.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Feb 11, 2011)

I really appreciate you guys insights!! I wish I could personally hear ore from ex-members though. Those who have denounced.

Regardless, I would love to hear more (from anyone). I am still on the fence but hopefully soon I won't be.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 11, 2011)

nissi said:


> Shimmie, I would be honored if you would share it with her.  One thing I noticed with my fellow college students at that time who were saved and sang with me on the choir (I was just coming into the fold), after they pledged -- they completely lost their fire.  If I could say it bluntly, that demon just snuffed their little light right out.  Almost without exception, the light, the glow, the anointing that you see on folks with Christ on fire in their hearts -- which they had *before *they pledged -- just gone.
> 
> Not to judge, but I can't think of one who is serving the Lord today with any conviction and passion or glory on their lives. We are all in our 40s now and I see them on FB, still having little Greek gatherings and get togethers.
> 
> ...



I can attest to this.  Many pledge their allegience to these clubs; somehow they seem to think that to be a member is 'all that' and it is put above God to gain the world's love and not that of God.   

How does the scripture go?   "What does it profit a man (or woman) ...to gain the whole world and lose one's soul?   The influence ... actually the 'spirit' of these organizations is strong and lead with a 'high priest [priestess] mentality; actually a spirit of control.  satan leads them to higher powers to use them as pawns to fulfill his evil plans to destroy humanity. 

I have a lonnnng testimony but I wont' put it here... I promise... 

Hearts and love...


----------



## preciouslove0x (Feb 13, 2011)

Why not?? I would like to hear it  If you get the chance



Shimmie said:


> I can attest to this.  Many pledge their allegience to these clubs; somehow they seem to think that to be a member is 'all that' and it is put above God to gain the world's love and not that of God.
> 
> How does the scripture go?   "What does it profit a man (or woman) ...to gain the whole world and lose one's soul?   The influence ... actually the 'spirit' of these organizations is strong and lead with a 'high priest [priestess] mentality; actually a spirit of control.  satan leads them to higher powers to use them as pawns to fulfill his evil plans to destroy humanity.
> 
> ...


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't believe this at all. I pledged Delta in undergrad and honestly that period was a time where I was very close to God.  I prayed and had devotionals with my line sisters and big sisters and had a lot of family drama going on at that time (several deaths).  I had to depend solely on God to get me through it all...I have NEVER worshipped a deity other than God/Jesus and never will! When you mention Athena, Minerva, etc that are "deities" in BGLO's, that is totally false.  They are symbols, not gods. No one accuses sports team fans of worshipping false deities when they wear team mascots on shirts or at games (that they wear/use as a symbol).  It is the same with BGLOs.  I serve God, not Delta...my sorority is a Christian based organization.  Furthermore, if there is something specific anyone doesn't feel comfortable with, they have the freedom not to do it   I do this in all areas of my life, not just with my sorority stuff.  If it doesn't feel right in my spirit, I don't do it. I encourage others to do the same thing!

While some members definitely idolize their sorority/fraternity, that is their personal choice, not some standardized mandate of the organization.  For humans, pretty much anything can become an idol if you let it. It is about the mindset/heart condition of the person.  I have seen some of these stories/sites before and feel it is more of a reflection of the individual and their spiritual status versus an organization wide problem.  I applaud them for doing whatever they needed to do to right their spiritual walk with God! I believe if someone says God is telling them they need to do something or it is wrong, I will never stand in their way and try to dispute it.  But to judge an entire organization based on their personal spiritual status seems unfair to me. I don't pray to these symbols and they have no power.  They are simply symbols.  I wear my letters proudly and occasionally wear other sorority symbols, but in no way does that compromise or supercede my love for God.  Nothing on this Earth is worth that   So if anyone from any BGLO is trying to say that, they are not living up to the standards of their own org (at least for my organization I can say that).


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, and I never had to pledge loyalty to my sorority above all else.  Also, we don't have "crossing over" official ceremonies that the public can attend.  There is a public coming out show for new members, but that is NOT regulated by nationals and the content is entirely decided by the local chapter. So if someone was saying "I vow to serve/worship Delta and place the sorority above all else", that was a local chapter thing, definitely not an official sorority tradition.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 20, 2011)

nissi

How do you feel about the majority of people working 8 hours a day giving their time and efforts to a company? Even though it's not as serious as a Greek organization as far as pledging or what not (not sure what all is involved since I'm not in a sorority), we spend an extraordinary amount of time at work, more than what someone would spend in a Greek organization. We spend more time working than we do with God. Is this idolatry? If not, why? What scriptures would you use to support your notion?


----------



## natural in ATL (Feb 20, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I don't believe this at all. I pledged Delta in undergrad and honestly that period was a time where I was very close to God. I prayed and had devotionals with my line sisters and big sisters and had a lot of family drama going on at that time (several deaths). *I had to depend solely on God to get me through it all...I have NEVER worshipped a deity other than God/Jesus and never will!* When you mention Athena, Minerva, etc that are "deities" in BGLO's, that is totally false. They are symbols, not gods. No one accuses sports team fans of worshipping false deities when they wear team mascots on shirts or at games (that they wear/use as a symbol). It is the same with BGLOs. I serve God, not Delta...my sorority is a Christian based organization. Furthermore, if there is something specific anyone doesn't feel comfortable with, they have the freedom not to do it  I do this in all areas of my life, not just with my sorority stuff. If it doesn't feel right in my spirit, I don't do it. I encourage others to do the same thing!
> 
> While some members definitely idolize their sorority/fraternity, that is their personal choice, not some standardized mandate of the organization. For humans, pretty much anything can become an idol if you let it. It is about the mindset/heart condition of the person. I have seen some of these stories/sites before and feel it is more of a reflection of the individual and their spiritual status versus an organization wide problem. I applaud them for doing whatever they needed to do to right their spiritual walk with God! I believe if someone says God is telling them they need to do something or it is wrong, I will never stand in their way and try to dispute it. But to judge an entire organization based on their personal spiritual status seems unfair to me. I don't pray to these symbols and they have no power. They are simply symbols. I wear my letters proudly and occasionally wear other sorority symbols, but in no way does that compromise or supercede my love for God. Nothing on this Earth is worth that  So if anyone from any BGLO is trying to say that, they are not living up to the standards of their own org (at least for my organization I can say that).


 
This was my experience as well - no false Gods were imposed on us, no praying to deities and the organization I belong to was founded on Christian principles.  Our #1 goal is to better our communities.  By the way, I am an AKA.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> nissi
> 
> How do you feel about the majority of people working 8 hours a day giving their time and efforts to a company? Even though it's not as serious as a Greek organization as far as pledging or what not (not sure what all is involved since I'm not in a sorority), we spend an extraordinary amount of time at work, more than what someone would spend in a Greek organization. We spend more time working than we do with God. Is this idolatry? If not, why? What scriptures would you use to support your notion?



They may be 'there' on their jobs 'in body' but not in 'heart'.   Just because they are putting in 8 hours, plus -- doesn't mean they like it.  nor they have chosen to be there over God.    It's actually what God called upon man when Adam sinned:

_  And unto Adam he said, Because thou hast hearkened unto the voice of thy wife, and hast eaten of the tree, of which I commanded thee, saying, Thou shalt not eat of it: 

.*...cursed is the ground for thy sake; in sorrow shalt thou eat of it all the days of thy life;

Thorns also and thistles shall it bring forth to thee; and thou shalt eat the herb of the field;

In the sweat of thy face shalt thou eat bread, till thou return unto the ground; for out of it wast thou taken:* for dust thou art, and unto dust shalt thou return. _

It is also written, _that if a man doesn't work, he doesn't eat._

Unfortunately, the 'world's' system is based upon an 8-hour work day in order for one to get paid.   It's actually longer which includes time allotted for lunch and don't even get me started on the time it takes to commute back/forth to work.    

Every Monday morning there are enough groans and ugggs, filling the earth from those who rise to toil the earth in order to eat and have a place to live. 

Then comes Friday and all you'll hear and see are happy dances  and 'TGIF'   shouting louder than a thousand filled stadiums. 

Most Christians are in Church all day on Sunday; Saturday is prep day for Service and personal errands.  There's Tuesday night Bible Study and Wednesday Night Midweek Service.... work is just a 'distant' second in heart.   One thing I've noticed is the huge number of people reading their Bibles and Devotionals on the Commuter's trains and buses.  Those listening to Gospel on their iPods and Mp3's and at their desks at work.  

They may be working 8 hours, plus, yet God is still their God... :Rose:


----------



## nissi (Feb 24, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> nissi
> 
> How do you feel about the majority of people working 8 hours a day giving their time and efforts to a company? Even though it's not as serious as a Greek organization as far as pledging or what not (not sure what all is involved since I'm not in a sorority), we spend an extraordinary amount of time at work, more than what someone would spend in a Greek organization. We spend more time working than we do with God. Is this idolatry? If not, why? What scriptures would you use to support your notion?



Poohbear (sorry missed this one),
Well the Word clearly states:

2 Thessalonians 3:10
For even when we were with you, this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat.
2 Thessalonians 3:9-11 (in Context) 2 Thessalonians 3 (Whole Chapter)

2 Thessalonians 3:12
Now them that are such we command and exhort by our Lord Jesus Christ, that with quietness they work, and eat their own bread.
2 Thessalonians 3:11-13 (in Context) 2 Thessalonians 3 (Whole Chapter) 

So since we are called from creation to be fruitful and multiply (Gen. 1:26-28), idleness, laziness is not our option by any means.  Even when we are not working, we can volunteer, we are commanded to be productive. I think the issue with BGLOs is about people making a pledge of loyalty to another spiritual entity, when God has commanded exclusivity.

Now I wouldn't work at Hooters, of course, because of what it represents in terms of how the Lord has intended the believer's sexuality to be expressed.  I would not put myself into a company with a heavy New Age or Muslim philosophy, unless I knew the Lord was sending me there for a soul.  The Lord Jesus said in John 17 that even though we are in the world, we are not of the world.  1 John 4:4 and 1 John 5:4 says "Greater is He in us than he in the world," and we have the victory through our faith.  So we are not trying to hide or escape the world.  Our light is *supposed* to shine in darkness.  We are sent out as Christ ambassadors!  But not to submit oneself to that spirit by declaring allegiance and uniting with it.  Stand apart and let the light shine to it.

So let me know if that answers you sufficiently...


----------



## nissi (Feb 24, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> They may be 'there' on their jobs 'in body' but not in 'heart'.   Just because they are putting in 8 hours, plus -- doesn't mean they like it.  nor they have chosen to be there over God.    It's actually what God called upon man when Adam sinned:
> 
> _  And unto Adam he said, Because thou hast hearkened unto the voice of thy wife, and hast eaten of the tree, of which I commanded thee, saying, Thou shalt not eat of it:
> 
> ...



Amen Shimmie! I was off the board for a minute and didn't even read your response first! Network of truth!  Blessings!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 24, 2011)

nissi said:


> Amen Shimmie! I was off the board for a minute and didn't even read your response first! Network of truth!  Blessings!



We need those precious 'minutes' from the board.   Afterall, we have 'work' to do, beyond the 8 hour days.  

  (Church and Personal Time with the Lord)

Work         





 

  (_the gym_)

 (_Church and Personal Time with the Lord_)

And you gotta dance...   

I need a minute, plus.   

Love and blessings, angel.  :Rose:


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 25, 2011)

Shimmie and nissi, thank you for your great responses to my questions!


----------

